# Something New



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Went to the gym for my first ever training session today, walked in like arnie,

walked out like a gay lorder, literaly a gay lorder i could hardly walk .

i would like to say that i'am a double hard bastard but my legs are killing me lol

squat 50kg 5x5

bench press 50 kg 5x5

barbell row 40 kg 5x5


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha well done :thumbup1:


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

cheers pal , i'am not going again till monday hopefully i can move by then lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dibenny said:


> cheers pal , i'am not going again till monday hopefully i can move by then lol.


stretching and pumping blood in muscles will help .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As Arnie once said " everyone has to have there first day in the gym "

You've had yours now :thumbup1:


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> stretching and pumping blood in muscles will help .


The boss is gonna massage my legs tonight . How long does this usually last?


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

I was shocked at how strong i was , i know 50 kg is nothing to you lot, but to me its quite good

considering my goal is to squat my body weight i'am not that far off . :beer:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

If your anything like me it will last a week or more haha don't worry you'll get used it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dibenny said:


> I was shocked at how strong i was , i know 50 kg is nothing to you lot, but to me its quite good
> 
> considering my goal is to squat my body weight i'am not that far off . :beer:


Any achievement is an achievement mate, don't ever think its a competition with anyone but yourself.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Any achievement is an achievement mate, don't ever think its a competition with anyone but yourself.


Very good point. A lot of people quit because they worry too much what the regulars think. They all started somewhere. Stick with it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

m575 said:


> Very good point. A lot of people quit because they worry too much what the regulars think. They all started somewhere. Stick with it


I watched a tv programme last night, Fat, the fight of my life.

Some poor bloke had lost 8 stone and he went to a gym and some of the dickheads were sniggering at him and it really really affected him. World is full of ar*eholes unfortunately.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

m575 said:


> If your anything like me it will last a week or more haha don't worry you'll get used it


I hope i can get use to it, i'am back at work on Monday , i can hardly walk down the stairs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dibenny said:


> I hope i can get use to it, i'am back at work on Monday , i can hardly walk down the stairs.


After a heavy leg session l usually walk like l have filled my pants for about 4 days mate :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done...you've your first day over...power on dude!


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Milky said:


> I watched a tv programme last night, Fat, the fight of my life.
> 
> Some poor bloke had lost 8 stone and he went to a gym and some of the dickheads were sniggering at him and it really really affected him. World is full of ar*eholes unfortunately.


Its quiet intimadating , but fcuk it every body starts somewhere , i would'nt have went to the gym

i actually wanted to train at home for the above reasons. But i listend to some members on here

and just done it .


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Well done...you've your first day over...power on dude!


cheers mate


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I watched a tv programme last night, Fat, the fight of my life.
> 
> Some poor bloke had lost 8 stone and he went to a gym and some of the dickheads were sniggering at him and it really really affected him. World is full of ar*eholes unfortunately.


Is fvckin horrible mate. And to be honest I personally think it's the exact reason that more and more people use peds


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I will always remember my first time in the gym.....I was anxious about what the lads thought.. but I just thought f**K it. Best decision I made


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Been to the wholesalers today and got myself 5kg of chicken breast, 2.2kg of mince, and 8 steak burgers.

Big changes coming in my diet in the next few week's.

I will be changing my dinner 12.30 pm and my tea 6.30 pm, next week then adding meals/shakes to it hopefully getting to about 3000 cals.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Just made my bait for tomorrow.

160g chicken breast

200g sweet potato

100g green beans

1 tbsp of olive oil

I bagged up and froze all my meat today,it's starting to dawn on me, how much i'am going to have to eat

everyday. it's not gonna be easy but one step at a time i will get there.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Not a lot of protein there mate.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

dibenny said:


> Went to the gym for my first ever training session today, walked in like arnie,
> 
> walked out like a gay lorder, literaly a gay lorder i could hardly walk .
> 
> ...


I am on this in the morning.....! Love the feeling of ****ed up legs!


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Milky said:


> Not a lot of protein there mate.


I weighed the breast before hand and they where about 215g .

I did it after and it was about 169g.

could just be the scales their fairly cheap.

Edit. Should i be going for about 200g?


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Been to the gym tonight my leg's where still sore from Friday,so i decided i would keep the weight at

50 kilo's and practice my form.

Warmed up with the bar and i didn't think i was going to be able to squat properly,but once i put the 50 kgs

on my leg's felt strong i could of lifted more deffo.

So i'am gonna stick with 50 kgs for this week and practice.

squat 50 kgs 5x5

shoulder press 25kg (really weak at this) 5x5

deadlift 60 kg 1x5


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> I watched a tv programme last night, Fat, the fight of my life.
> 
> Some poor bloke had lost 8 stone and he went to a gym and some of the dickheads were sniggering at him and it really really affected him. World is full of ar*eholes unfortunately.


that seriously pi$$es me off, people do it in my gym, and its not the big guys, its the youngin's, its always something like "i could lift that easy, the pu$$y" they have been told a fair few times to keep comments to themselfs, baring in mind these are the guys that constantly doing curls and fixing hair in mirror, 1 day they will say soemthing to the wrong person........good job @dibenny only onward and upwards from here on mate! and also, yeah legs are a killer, i live in a 2nd floor flat, yeah....i feel sorry for myself every leg day haha


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> that seriously pi$$es me off, people do it in my gym, and its not the big guys, its the youngin's, its always something like "i could lift that easy, the pu$$y" they have been told a fair few times to keep comments to themselfs, baring in mind these are the guys that constantly doing curls and fixing hair in mirror, 1 day they will say soemthing to the wrong person........good job @dibenny only onward and upwards from here on mate! and also, yeah legs are a killer, i live in a 2nd floor flat, yeah....i feel sorry for myself every leg day haha


cheer's pal

The gym i'am going to is an athletic's gym,mostly young lad's training for sprinting and triathlons etc.... everyone i have spoken to seem like decent lad's ,

but you always get clown's i haven't seen any "yet" lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

dibenny said:


> cheer's pal
> 
> The gym i'am going to is an athletic's gym,mostly young lad's training for sprinting and triathlons etc.... everyone i have spoken to seem like decent lad's ,
> 
> but you always get clown's i haven't seen any "yet" lol.


good luck bro, whats your goals?


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> good luck bro, whats your goals?


I just want to get strong my first goal is to squat my body weight (84kg) . I wanna get some muscle as well , but that's easier said than done lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

dibenny said:


> I just want to get strong my first goal is to squat my body weight (84kg) . I wanna get some muscle as well , but that's easier said than done lol.


remember good diet makes everything alot easier, i take it your doing 5x5, your strength should go up pretty quick, good luck


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> remember good diet makes everything alot easier, i take it your doing 5x5, your strength should go up pretty quick, good luck


Yes I'am doing stronglift's ,and i'am slowy changing my diet i started today i had chicken,sweet pot,green beans for me dinner

and a big plate of spag bol for me tea . my diets up in the diet section if you wanna have a look.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

So i have been to the gym tonight,still having my chicken ,sweet pot,green beans on a dinnertime.

just had homemade beef curry for my tea.

Squats 50 kg 5x5

bench press 50kg 55544 (struggled on my last 2 sets)

barbell row 50 kg 5x5 (feel like a bit of a dcik doing these ,pulling some mad faces lol)


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

So i weighed myself for the first time in a month and i weigh 87 kilos up from 84 (must be all the sh!te i have been eating over christmas).

I have added another meal into my diet this weekend ,this is what an average day will look like this week.

NEW DIET

9.15 6 scrambled eggs with a bagel

12.30 chicken breast ,sweet potato,broccili

6.30 chicken\mince, pasta\rice , brocilli

OLD DIET

cheerios,yogurt,biscuits,

ham sandwich,crisps,biscuits

chips\pizza\whatever the kids are having lol

I had a cheat day on friday ,hammered maccy d's (i was ready for it) . I'l keep my diet like this for a week then add another meal

next week.

So that is my first week out the way ,my leg's don't even hurt that much after the gym so that's good!

onward's and upward's


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Went to the gym felt really strong after chilling all weekend,so i decided to raise my squat weight to 60 kg.

Work out looked like this.

squat 60 kg 5x5

bench 60 kg 55543

barbell row 60 kg 5x5

I'am gonna stick to the program now and just increase 2.5 kg as and when ,but might up my dead lift because 70kg feels to light.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

dibenny said:


> Been to the wholesalers today and got myself 5kg of chicken breast, 2.2kg of mince, and 8 steak burgers.
> 
> Big changes coming in my diet in the next few week's.
> 
> I will be changing my dinner 12.30 pm and my tea 6.30 pm, next week then adding meals/shakes to it hopefully getting to about 3000 cals.


Stay on this board long enough and you'll soon find your way to the steroid & testosterone section...of the board i mean....to research...

But anyway, remember my first day when I did 30kg x6...was heavy as fvck! You from manchester mate?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Good on ya fella, as for the pain welllllllll it can last a good week when starting out sorry  but keep at it give it 3 months and you will feel amazing!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Actually that was a reply to your first topic title about 10 days ago haha! I seen your a good bit in now LOL.

Well done on improving your weights pal.

IF you want to increase it more and in a faster time, research more on diet. Your diet have improved lots since your "old diet", but there is always room for more.

Supplements can help speed recovery as well, like you mentioned feeling "achey" at the start of the log.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Stay on this board long enough and you'll soon find your way to the steroid & testosterone section...of the board i mean....to research...
> 
> But anyway, remember my first day when I did 30kg x6...was heavy as fvck! You from manchester mate?


No not from Manchester just love united lol

I don't think i could be dedicated enough to take steroids it's bad enough just trying to eat properly, all that stuff just go's over my head pal.

how long did it take you to see any progress?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Natural for about a year and seen no progress what so ever. Wasn't eating right or training the best way lets say. I was lifting heavy as I could but other factors just weren't in the right place.

When your mates says he can get some tablets that make you big then a 17 year old aint gonna say no lol. So at 18 I used them..I ate everything. But ****. I could eat 5 or 6,000 kls in a day going back and forth to mcdonalds, chippy, what i got from shopping, nipping to corner shop..Gain ALOT. Fat and muscle. Gained about 2 stone from my first Dbol course. Alot of water weight that was alone though.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> Natural for about a year and seen no progress what so ever. Wasn't eating right or training the best way lets say. I was lifting heavy as I could but other factors just weren't in the right place.
> 
> When your mates says he can get some tablets that make you big then a 17 year old aint gonna say no lol. So at 18 I used them..I ate everything. But ****. I could eat 5 or 6,000 kls in a day going back and forth to mcdonalds, chippy, what i got from shopping, nipping to corner shop..Gain ALOT. Fat and muscle. Gained about 2 stone from my first Dbol course. Alot of water weight that was alone though.


Looking back now do you wish you did thing's different or not ?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

dibenny said:


> Looking back now do you wish you did thing's different or not ?


I ask myself this all the time.

The answer is yes. But would I of still taken steroids, the answer is yes again.

There is so much more details to steroids than just labelling them all as "steroids". They are all so different and I do believe there are better choices of gear to chose from than others. If I knew from the start what I do now, I always think to myself I would never use high androgenic steroids and stick to ones like Deca/NPP/Var/Tbol which are a lot more fair on your body. As well as PCT being taken care of. PCT is other meds you have to take after a cycle to get your body back to how it was again.

Gear can be taken, but responsibly.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> I ask myself this all the time.
> 
> The answer is yes. But would I of still taken steroids, the answer is yes again.
> 
> ...


As long as your happy fella that's all that matter's really.

I doubt i will ever take them but never say never,if i do i will be sure to ask for your advice.

Thanks for answering my question .

I just wanna squat 84 kg for now that's my first goal. Then i wanna get a back like a tank lol.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> I ask myself this all the time.
> 
> The answer is yes. But would I of still taken steroids, the answer is yes again.
> 
> ...


I'm not purposely offensive or insulting here mate but you don't know enough abt steroids yet to be giving advice on the subject. Not saying I'm an expert either for that matter but Id leave it to someone more knowledgeable mate.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

dibenny said:


> So i weighed myself for the first time in a month and i weigh 87 kilos up from 84 (must be all the sh!te i have been eating over christmas).
> 
> I have added another meal into my diet this weekend ,this is what an average day will look like this week.
> 
> ...


That's still not enough food. 3 hrs between one meal and 6 hrs for the next....not good enough mate.

MaccyDs? You think that's food?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> I'm not purposely offensive or insulting here mate but you don't know enough abt steroids yet to be giving advice on the subject. Not saying I'm an expert either for that matter but Id leave it to someone more knowledgeable mate.


I never gave advice or admitted I could give advice. I just answered the question, "Looking back now do you wish you did thing's different or not?".


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> That's still not enough food. 3 hrs between one meal and 6 hrs for the next....not good enough mate.
> 
> MaccyDs? You think that's food?


Aright mate i know it's not enough food , but i have formulated a plan i'am just changing my meal's / adding my meals slowly, every week adding

another meal . As you can see i didn't t really eat a lot, so i didn't want to just start eating 3000 cals straight away and sicken myself.

I have only been to the gym 4 time's in my life, i don't think one trip to maccy's is the end of the world lol.

But i know it's not good enough thank's for your input.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

dibenny said:


> Aright mate i know it's not enough food , but i have formulated a plan i'am just changing my meal's / adding my meals slowly, every week adding
> 
> another meal . As you can see i didn't t really eat a lot, so i didn't want to just start eating 3000 cals straight away and sicken myself.
> 
> ...


No bother dude.

Hey, I eat MaccyDs myself but I see it as a snack and not proper food.

Fair play though..it's all in the diet, how much or how little you eat. Eating a lot takes a while to adjust to, stick at it and best of luck.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

How many kcals are you getting at the moment and what are you aiming for?


----------



## DB7 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good luck mate, I'll be following!


----------

